# Rechner mit Laptop verbinden!



## keinplanvonnix (5. März 2005)

Moin Kurze Frage!

Mein Monitor von meinem Rechner hat sich verabschiedet, habnoch einen Laptop! Kann ich den rechener am Laptop anschließen um mir kein neuen monitor kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## Sway (5. März 2005)

Das wird so nicht gehen. 
Das einzige, was mir auf anhieb einfallen würde, wäre VNC. Oder unter Windows dieses Desktop Remote zeugs. Damit könntest du über das Netzwerk, mit dem Notebook, auf dem Rechner arbeiten. Allerdings bräuchtest du da nen Monitor um das einzurichten...


----------



## keinplanvonnix (5. März 2005)

OK vcn habe ich drauf auf beiden Klappt auch nur ziemlich langsam!

Wie richte ich die Remotedesktop verbindung ein


----------

